
Showerloop - revorad
http://showerloop.org/
======
twctek43a
I'll ask because everyone's thinking it -- what happens when you pee in the
shower loop

~~~
qbrass
I'd be more concerned with soap and oil and hair plugging it off, or bacterial
growth between showers than it's ability to filter pee.

